# EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO DO!!



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

ok i just came home from costco and petsmart (i just bought them a whole bunch of stuff) and i come home and she is just lying there like my other rat did before she died, so i pick her up and her nose and her mouth are full of blood! she is breathing funny and i picked her up and it felt like her stomach and her chest was swollen! here are some pics and a video.....





















what is a good way to put her down? like i don't want to hurt her just a calm way to ease her of her pain.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

Take her to the vet ASAP! This happened to rocky. There was discharge all over his nose, he was just laying there limp, and his breathing was terrible! He went to the vet and they injected him with fluids and baytril. They then put him on antibiotics and he was better in a couple days. 

I hope you have an ER vet. She needs to go NOW! Whether she can get treatment or not, they can put her to sleep peacefully.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i can't we called the vet and said that it was an emergency and they still can't get us in till two days from now! my mom says that i should just drown her.??


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh i could never drown a pet. Couldnt you find another emergency vets? Im sure even if your not registered you could plead with them to see you.

Either way i hope she gets better or is put to sleep peacefully, am sure she deserves it. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

No, don't drown her. That's terrible.

There are no other vets in your area that you can take her to?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

she just had a seizure and died. she is no longer with me. i have to offline now becauase we are going to burry her beside her sister in the backyard.

i am never buying a rat from that breeder again!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

That poor baby.  I'm sorry.


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh im so sorry, im about to cry thinking about it, i cant imagine how your feeling


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

Wow... I'm really sorry this happened to you. So sudden and horrible. :/

How's your other rat doing?


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

Ohhh...so sorry Skitza...


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i'm doing fineish, cookie is perfectly healthy. daisy just had a few seizures before she died, it really was not pleasent to watch.  but i wanted to keep an eye on her just to make sure she was ok.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you going to let the breeder know what's happened?


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

You should tell the breeder. I'm so sorry for your loss. *hug* feel better. I hope Cookie is okay.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

Sorry to hear about your rat  at least she didn't have prolonged suffering. 

Definately inform the breeder of what happened. If they are a respectable breeder, they'd want to keep track off all the rats they've bred.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

Sorry about your baby.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

So sorry to hear about your baby. Hugs to you.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So sorry
Jess x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i told the breeder about the other rat that died, and about this one and she hasn't emailed me back. she is going out of buisness! yippe! we burried her beside her sister today. she is at peace now. cookie is doing fine, i need to get her her own cage.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

Who was the breeder? What's wrong with the cage you already have?


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry about your loss *hugs*. Poor Cookie.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Why does cookie need another cage ? What have you done with the one you had ?


So sorry you lost her x


----------



## Indielle (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*

THIS IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW TO MY RAT!
I walk in there and it's like wtf?
How does this happen?


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

aww... I'm so sorry.  *hugs* *hugs* *hugs* 

i would take your other rattie to the vet..she could have something too.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY!!! MY RAT IS DYING!!!!! PLEASE HELP!! WHAT TO*



Indielle said:


> THIS IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW TO MY RAT!
> I walk in there and it's like wtf?
> How does this happen?


Go to the vet as soon as you can. Obviously it didn't end well for the OP. 
Do keep us updated. And if you have an emergency question, you can always try the chat room. But the vet is your first and immediate resort if someone is ill.

Good luck!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

omg I am so sorry. How tragic! Gosh...thats terrible....


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I would take your other rat to the vet just to put your mind at ease.


----------

